# E61 lever lubrication



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm looking at lubricating the lever on my Rocket and wanted to see if anyone has any reccomendation for a good lubricant to use and where to buy it? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Maybe something like this. Sorry this one then?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Molykote-1811503-60010-T100G-2-Plus/dp/B00AHCZSHG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1526107342&sr=8-2&keywords=molykote+111


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I use molykote. It does work but I find the lever (actually the cam) starts to squeak again after a few weeks.

I'd love to know if that was normal.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

richwade80 said:


> I use molykote. It does work but I find the lever (actually the cam) starts to squeak again after a few weeks.
> 
> I'd love to know if that was normal.


No, not normal.

Do you ALWAYS lubricate the cam lever after chemically backflushing?

Instructions here:

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Molycote 111 is the grease you need. The one mentioned above does not appear to be FOOD SAFE as it is a mineral oil base.

Sqeaking after a short time may indicate you are using (Pulycaff or similar) too often/ too much and removing all lubrication.

Also components need to be DRY before applying lubricant.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Lozzer87 said:


> I'm looking at lubricating the lever on my Rocket and wanted to see if anyone has any reccomendation for a good lubricant to use and where to buy it? Thanks in advance


I use this:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/waterproof-valve-silicone-grease.html

However appears to be out of stock currently.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the responses guys. I'll have a look into these.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It keeps putting my wrong link up??? don't know why


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> No, not normal.
> 
> Do you ALWAYS lubricate the cam lever after chemically backflushing?
> 
> ...


I don't chemically backflush too often, but when I do, I apply the lube - except the first time I ever did it, which might be the reason.

Actually I've just remembered the stuff I've got is from Bella barista and is not Molykote

I'd say it's not perfectly dry when applied, but it remains smooth for about a month before starting to drag a bit.

The cam has no obvious sign of wear or roughness.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

richwade80 said:


> I don't chemically backflush too often, but when I do, I apply the lube - except the first time I ever did it, which might be the reason.
> 
> Actually I've just remembered the stuff I've got is from Bella barista and is not Molykote
> 
> ...


So, in order for the grease to stick, the surfaces need to be completely dry. Maybe that's why it happens so often with you, as the grease is not actually stricken to the surfaces. I used to dry it all up the insides with a kitchen roll wrapped on a skewer, and everything else with a microfiber cloth.

Apply the grease, close it all up and move the lever a few times up and down, and off you go again.

Backflush every 4-6 weeks chemically depending on usage and follow the lubrication process.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> So, in order for the grease to stick, the surfaces need to be completely dry. Maybe that's why it happens so often with you, as the grease is not actually stricken to the surfaces. I used to dry it all up the insides with a kitchen roll wrapped on a skewer, and everything else with a microfiber cloth.
> 
> Apply the grease, close it all up and move the lever a few times up and down, and off you go again.
> 
> Backflush every 4-6 weeks chemically depending on usage and follow the lubrication process.


Cheers, I don't think I do it enough by the sound of it.

Last question while I hijack this post...

Is there a knack to getting the lever and cam back in. It's a right pain, and I'm always worried I'll scratch something. Any tips.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

richwade80 said:


> Cheers, I don't think I do it enough by the sound of it.
> 
> Last question while I hijack this post...
> 
> Is there a knack to getting the lever and cam back in. It's a right pain, and I'm always worried I'll scratch something. Any tips.


I found that the first few times were challenging.... afterwards you get the idea and just becomes second nature really.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

You can always follow this guys advice, seems to know what he is on about


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

richwade80 said:


> Cheers, I don't think I do it enough by the sound of it.
> 
> Last question while I hijack this post...
> 
> Is there a knack to getting the lever and cam back in. It's a right pain, and I'm always worried I'll scratch something. Any tips.


Yes easy, put the lever handle onto the cam without the end nut and wiggle it in. I learned this from DaveC years ago when I did the routine for the first time and had the same question.

Always seems a waste to use a whole cocktail stick by the way so I snap them and use half a stick. Also, I reckon my tube of Molykote is 10 years old now so based on the rate at which I go through it, alas I might have to buy another within the next 5 or 10 years


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Excellent. Guess what I'm doing today.


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> So, in order for the grease to stick, the surfaces need to be completely dry. Maybe that's why it happens so often with you, as the grease is not actually stricken to the surfaces. I used to dry it all up the insides with a kitchen roll wrapped on a skewer, and everything else with a microfiber cloth.
> 
> Apply the grease, close it all up and move the lever a few times up and down, and off you go again.
> 
> Backflush every 4-6 weeks chemically depending on usage and follow the lubrication process.


What 'depending on usage' means? I'm making 6 to 8 doubles every day and I'm chemically backflush and lubricate every weekend. Is this overkill? Honestly I do not see the need for this as after each session I backflush with water only and during the chemical backflush (weekend) I do not get much coffee in the drip tray.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

iulianato said:


> What 'depending on usage' means? I'm making 6 to 8 doubles every day and I'm chemically backflush and lubricate every weekend. Is this overkill? Honestly I do not see the need for this as after each session I backflush with water only and during the chemical backflush (weekend) I do not get much coffee in the drip tray.


Suppose that makes sense. I would backflush chemically every 6 weeks making two doubles a day


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Suppose that makes sense. I would backflush chemically every 6 weeks making two doubles a day


Fortnightly will be more appropriate for me then.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

> On 13/05/2018 at 05:46, ********** said:
> 
> You can always follow this guys advice, seems to know what he is on about


 That guy knows what he is talking about ????


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Border_all said:


> That guy knows what he is talking about 😁


 Wish we had him on the forums seems so easy going 😉


----------

